# Anyone used Open Range?



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I've recently found a trailer that fits my budget (which worries me, lol). Its an Open Range 2H slant BP. Anyone had any exp with this brand?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

What are they asking, and in what shape?

Try searching the trailer sites for used trailers (if used is what looking at) and see how they compare at holding their value.

I'd never heard of them, but searched for complaints and didn't find any, but did not search hard.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Its $5k and its brand new from the dealer. 2H steel slant BP with dressing room, built in saddle racks and blanket bars.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Its $5k and its brand new from the dealer. 2H steel slant BP with dressing room, built in saddle racks and blanket bars.


----------

